# Coaching Basketball



## Noho (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello everyone 

New to the board

My very first thread

I have been coming to Thailand for the last 8 years 3-4 times per year at a month at a time 

I will be relocating to Bangkok in April or May 2014 

I am a basketball coach in the high school level varsity & jv boys & girls 

I played DII college basketball in Florida & NY

I was also a DII college basketball official

My game was horned from the streets of New York City play grounds 

I like to ask for references as to where and how to find a school or basketball club to coach 

Thank you all for reading and replying 

Noho

Btw, I also have a bachelors degree in education 

And not familiar with the site now 

This would be in Thailand


----------

